# Waterfall filter stressing out my fish- help!



## lacksleepdna (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, I have a 1.8gallon filtered waterfall aquarium as shown below:
http://www.petco.com/product/113252/Tetra-18-Gallon-Waterfall-Globe-Aquarium-Kit.aspx









The waterfall's current disrupts the stillness of the water and I think it stresses my Betta fish out because he has bitten a good percentage of his fin off. Is there any way I can slow down the waterfall before it hits the water in the bowl?

(The waterfall feature is part of the filter so I cannot remove one without removing the other)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.....I love the look of that tank...very nice.....are those live plants?

Other than baffling the filter-you could add some polly fill or a sponge in the filter box to slow it down or just remove the filter all together......

In a 1gal without a filter-with live plants-1-50% water only water change a week should maintain water quality....

Without live plants and filter twice weekly-1-50% and 1-100% would maintain water quality...

Personally I have found that my Betta will do better in a 1gal without a filter.....


----------



## lacksleepdna (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, 
Thanks for the quick reply! Yes, I have two live plants!

I think I'll go buy some sponges and i'll update on how that works out. 

If it doesn't I'll have to take out filter/waterfall part which sucks because I paid so much for the design.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

There's room to hang a piece of string over that circle in the middle of the waterfall shelf, you get a kitty's plastic ball and thread through it and hang it right at the surface, adjust level to keep splashing to minimum.

I've looked at that tank a lot and like most of the design, just I have cats that can fish and one who considers the aquarium her personal drinking bowl.

You can also get some of the bio-media that Penn-Plax makes for the Cascade series HOB power filters and cut it to fit down in that channel before that circular post and make a nice bio-filtration point.

I figure I'd use three bioballs if I ever get one of these.


----------



## ErrantWhimsy (Aug 28, 2011)

What sorts of sponges are okay to use for filters? I've got the same problem, but i don't want to take the filter out.


----------

